
Fisker: electric car battery with “500 miles range and 1 min charging” - gergoerdi
https://electrek.co/2017/11/14/fisker-solid-state-battery-breakthrough-electric-cars/
======
olympus
"...graphene based..."

Oh. So this is vaporware. My opinion is also backed up by buzzwords like
"2.5D," and the fact that everything in the article is written in future
tense. Nothing has been demonstrated yet.

~~~
matt_wulfeck
Am I the only one who thinks it weird this type of “breakthrough” announcement
would come from a EV company? If they really did have such batteries, I think
they’d make _way_ more selling the battery than the car.

------
londons_explore
To charge a 400 kWH battery in 1 minute requires 24 Megawatts. That's a power
supply for 24,000 houses. Have fun hooking up the high voltage lines to your
car and then standing at a safe distance of 30 feet while the power flows...

